# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد الأهلية  ( للراغبين بالتسجيل )

## المستشار

*.:: جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد الأهلية ::.*

** 

*أولا : معلومات أكاديمية*

*مقدمة*

تتبع هيكلة البرامج الأكادمية في جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد الأهلية المثل الأمريكي المرتكز على نظام الساعات المعتمدة والفصول الدراسية لتحديد قيمة المقرر.و تعتمد ايضاً برنامجاً تجسيرياً مكثفاً لتهيئة الطلاب للدراسة الجامعية بلإضافة إلى برنامج أساسي يشكل قاعدة مشتركة بين جميع التخصصات. وتقدم الجامعة بلطبع تخصصات اكادمية تقود إلى درجات جامعيه.


*لغة التدريس*

اللغه الإنجليزيه هي لغة التدريس في كل البرامج و المقررات فيما عدا تلك المخصصة لدراسة اللغة العربية والدراسات الإسلامية لكن الجامعة توفر برنامجاً تحضيريا للطلاب المحتاجين الى تحسين مهاراتهم في هذا المجال, من أجل تطوير أدائهم الدراسي بعد ذلك 


*السنة التحضيرية*

*- تمنح الجامعة سنة دراسية واحده لا تحمل ساعات معتمدة للطلاب الذين يحتاجون الى إعداد إضافي في اللغة الإنجليزية و الرياضيات و مهارات التعلم .* 
*- القرار فيما يتعلق بإحتياج الطالب لإكمال برنامج السنة التحضيرية يعتمد على نتائجه في اختبار تحديد المستوى*

*المنهج الأساسي*

كل البرامج التي تقود إلى درجة جامعية تتضمن مقررات أكاديمية أساسية في مجالات الإتصال باللغة الإنجليزية, الرياضيات, علم المختبرات, علم السلوك والدراسات الإجتماعية,بالاضافة الى قدرات أخرى تحددها الجامعة . 
تتوفر أيضا مقررات أساسيه لمقابلة الإحتياجات المحددة لكل تخصص على حدى . 


*التخصصات*
البرامج التي تقود إلى درجات جامعية 
البرامج التي سيتم البدء بها والتي تقود الى درجات جامعيه تتوزع على ثلاث كليات هي : 

*- كلية الهندسة :*

درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الكهربائية (للذكور)

درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية (للذكور)

درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية (للذكور)

درجة البكالوريوس في التصميم الداخلي (للإناث)


*- كلية تقنية المعلومات :*

درجة البكالوريوس في تقنية المعلومات (ذكور و إناث)

درجة البكالوريوس في علوم الحاسب (ذكور و إناث)

درجة البكالوريوس في هندسة الحاسب (ذكور و إناث)


*- كلية إدارة الأعمال :*

درجة البكالوريوس في المحاسبة (ذكور و إناث)

درجة البكالوريوس في إدارة الأعمال (ذكور و إناث)

درجة البكالوريوس في الدراسات المالية (ذكور و إناث)

درجة البكالوريوس نظم المعلومات الإدارية (ذكور و إناث)


*- درجة الماجستير التنفيذي في إدارة الأعمال*.

 

*ثانيا : التسجيل في الجامعة و شروط القبول* 

*مقدمة*

*طلاب المستقبل :*
*إن كنت تسعى للإلتحاق بجامعة توفر لك اكثر من تخصص و تجهزك لمواجهة تحديات المستقبل و تطور شخصيتك لتجعلك رائداً أينما كنت ,*
*و إن أردت أن تقرن اسمك باسم مؤسسة رائده في التغيير الأيجابي .*
*فأهلا بك في جامعة المير محمد بن فهد بن عبد العزيز حيث الأفاق الجديده للتفوق* 

*خطوات و شروط القبول* 

*القبول و التسجيل* 

*- خريجى و خريجات الثانوية العامة , سعوديون وغير سعوديون* 
*- للراغبين باكمال دراستهم من حملة الدبلوم* 
*- للراغبين باكمال دراستهم بانتظام الجزئى من هم على رأس العمل* 
*-* *المحولون من جامعات أخرى* 


*شروط القبول:*

*- شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها* 
*- المقابلة الشخصية* 
*- كتابة مقال* 
 

*اجراءات الدخول:*

*- تعبئة طلب القبول عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني الخاص بالجامعةwww.pmu.edu.sa* 
 
*- يخضع الطالب لاختبار الجامعة ( (PMU-PT لتحديد مستواه في اللغة الانجليزية, وذلك لوضعه في المستوى المناسب له في السنة التحضيرية. يستثنى من ذلك الطلاب الحاصلين على اختبار (IELTS )*
*أو اختبار (TOEFL)* 


*الرسوم*

*كلفة تقديم الطلب: - 500 ريال سعودي غير مرتجعة .*
*- التاريخ الاقصى لتقديم طلبات السنة التحضيرية 1 اغسطس 2006* 


*رسوم الدراسة: 45000 في السنة ( فصلين دراسين \ دوام كامل ) الرسوم تحتسب بعدد الساعات الدراسية الى حد 12 ساعة .*

*الطلاب والطالبات مسؤولون عن شراء الكتب واجهزة الحاسب وعن رسوم اصدار البطاقة الشخصية في حال فقدانها .* 
*اما الاماكن المخصصة لركن السيارات فهي مؤمنة حاليا مجانا غيرأن هذا الموضوع مازال قيد الدراسة والمراجعة .*


*تقديم طلب التسجيل* 

*لتعبئة طلب الالتحاق بالجامعة اضغط على :* 



*للمزيد من المعلومات و التفاصيل . يمكنكم زيارة الموقع العربي للجامعة من خلال هذا الرابط :* *http://www.pmu.edu.sa/ar/*

----------


## بنت النور

بل بل غااااااااااااااااااااااااااالية والله حرام

----------


## بيسان

تسلم اخوي

بس بجد انتهازيين بس تقديم الطلب 500 ريال وفوق ذا يمكن يقبلوك وممكن لا

لا وبفلوس ومقابلة بعد والله حاله
وناااااااااااااااس مسااااااااااكين ماعدهم حتى لقمة ياكلونها وناس تلعب بلفلوس ..

----------


## المستشار

ويش نسوي .... في شيء عدل في هذا البلد

----------


## ام كشه2

الموقع الي بالعربي مايفتح 
ممكن الرابط مرا ثانيه ؟

----------


## قنبله

الله يعين  وبس

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*ايه ياغناتي جامعتي الكشخه* 
*هناك كأنكم قاعدين في دول بره خخخخ* 
*من الكشخه* 
*اقول ادفعو 500 ريال مال المقابله وانتو مقبلوين ميه بالميه* 
*لأن 45000 يبغوها هم ترى خخ* 
*الله يوفق الكل ان شاء الله* 
*ويسلمو ع الموضوع* 

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## adel-6699

الله لا يسامحهم

----------

